# Using a belt on deadlifts



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

I know this is an old debate but is it necessary to use a belt on low rep deadlifts??

I ask because i never use at all one for deadlifts but the last time i went for a one rep max i pulled a muscle in my back so now i'm thinking i should start using one... at least next time i try a single


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I never do, I prefer to use my core muscles, I think people rely too much on belts for DL's.

If your form is perfect, there should be no risk at all.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I find the belt restrictive on deads so don't use it either. I think they can force your internal organs into the wrong place in the abdominal cavity when you brace the core. If you just started deadlifting a sensible weight without a belt & then progressed from there without using it, you'd have a much stronger core in the long run & have much lower injury risk & less chance of a hernia.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Never use a belt


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm, the girl in your avatar has several on & it seems to have done her no harm!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Hmm, the girl in your avatar has several on & it seems to have done her no harm!


LOL

Yeah true, wouldnt mind taking them off with my teeth either


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont use a belt either restrictive and prefer to be nautrally strong not braced..


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

DB...natural...PMSL!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I never wear a belt either because I'm nails.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

depends on weight ur lifting i think, it can help brace in your obliques and make it so your not to big in the mid section some pro's use it for this

but i dont use a belt either though TBH


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

what about squats ? do u guys use belts 4 squats ?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

anabolic lion said:


> what about squats ? do u guys use belts 4 squats ?


i don't but then i'm not squatting anywhere near the amounts of some guys here...


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I wear a belt for deads usually, sometimes I forget but it doesn't seem to make much difference - so perhaps its habit now. Some amazing olympic lifters don't wear belts at all. Certainly you shouldn't neglect your core muscles.

For heavy squatting - I think you should wear a belt - less for the back, more for core stablisation. The best squatters are powerlifters and you don't see many not wearing belts in competition.


----------



## HouseOfPainUK (Dec 23, 2007)

You will know when to use a belt during your first few lifts. Everyones diffrent, use it when necessary on heavy lifts. As you lift more weight your back will get stronger and get used to each level of weight. And like some peolpe have mentioned, some people dont use a belt. Look at DR.Squat when he was the 1st to squat over 1000lb! check out the video if you havnt seen it:






Look carefully his belt isnt even tightened its hanging loose. Now that one hell of a strong lower back.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

i never use a belt on squats.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

joepeeps said:


> i never use a belt on squats.


But how much are you squatting, thats the question...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

use a belt for both, i like the feeling of noing, i aint gona snap in half!


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> But how much are you squatting, thats the question...


lol...Currently for reps 160 is my top set for 5 so i admit im not the best squatter,tho i do go deep and if i shallow out a little i can get up to 4 plates

more than a belt from what i can gather it's wraps that can really make a difference to ur squats..lot of the bigger boys at my gym swear by them and keep tellin me to start using them..


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

i think a belt is most important if ur going for a one rep max with an extremely heavy weight that u might not have tried before..for safety's sake as much as anything

If doing over 6 reps with weights within ur capability then i don't really think a belt will help u get the odd extra rep..


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> use a belt for both, i like the feeling of noing, i aint gona snap i half!


Nah u won't mate..but if u rely on a belt all the time then how does ur back and the supporting muscle structure get stronger??

Stick to using it for maximal weights and try going without it for other sets..u might have to lighten up for a little while but im certain u will notice strength benefits in the long run


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

Belts are for losers. As are gloves.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

weseastham said:


> Belts are for losers. As are gloves.


cut me deep


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

weseastham said:


> Belts are for losers. As are gloves.


I take it your don't wear one...?

Last time I check the biggest guys in the world wear a belt to protect their backs...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think there's an argument for both sides.

On the one hand, you don't want to risk injury; on the other hand it's important to strengthen your core muscles through exercises like this as well as direct core work.

I periodise my training, so if im going through a tradtional 'hypertrophy' stage then I wont use a belt. If im going through a 'strength' phase I'll use a belt because of the heavier weight.

Individual preference though - no right or wrong answer.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

id rather not be off work for 3 months with a bad back,

the bank would be after me!!!!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

ah24 said:


> I think there's an argument for both sides.
> 
> On the one hand, you don't want to risk injury; on the other hand it's important to strengthen your core muscles through exercises like this as well as direct core work.
> 
> ...


Good answer:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never use a belt on anything


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

weseastham said:


> Belts are for losers. As are gloves.


I dont use gloves but if someone uses them because they feel they can get a better grip, feel more comfortable and possibly lift heavier with them then how does that make them a loser???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

squat_this said:


> I dont use gloves but if someone uses them because they feel they can get a better grip, feel more comfortable and possibly lift heavier with them then how does that make them a loser???


I dont feel that those who use things to assist ones lifts are losers.

I do feel tho that those who choose those are cheating themselves.

Grip is the first thing to go.

When I do dead lifts, my grip goes before anything else.

Would this suggest that I need straps?............No on the contrary, adding straps would only weaken my grip which is already my weak link.

Or the guy that says I did this much weight on bench press and had a bench shirt on, I would not be more impressed, I would be less impressed.

I think you see the point.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I wear gloves as my hands have been broken that many times my grip isn't great.

However, last time I check I was training my back (glutes, and hams) when I deadlift, and my chest when I bench press.

If wearing gloves means you can grip the bar for one more rep / one extra pound then that is going to stimulate the bigger muscles and get them to grow...

Grip can be trained separately if required... After all some people on here are body builders, not grip builders....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But a good grip is good for when you want to pull one off really quick


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I use gloves and straps, when appropriate (have seen people wearing gloves for training legs...) but don't own a belt. I don't think I need one, and in any event I doubt they even make them big enough... :rolleye11


----------

